# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Lojas aderentes ao Cartão REEFFORUM

## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros de RF

Passamos a informar das condições e contrapartidas oferecidas pelo nosso forum a todas as lojas aderentes ao nosso Cartão de Membro.

As lojas aderentes passarão a estar devidamente identificadas com o Logo da respectiva loja na nossa área de lojistas.

Todos os lojistas interessados em aderir ao nosso Cartão de Membro deverão fazer a sua inscrição neste tópico.

O custo de adesão a esta iniciativa é de *200€* e terá uma validade de *2 anos*.

A todos os lojistas aderentes, será ainda entregue autocolantes para serem fixados na entrada dos seus establecimentos e respectivas miniaturas dos mesmos, para serem colocadas nos aquarios marinhos.



Será entregue tambem a todos os lojistas um cartão indentificativo da empresa, que servirá para identificação da respectiva loja, quando respresentada em eventos promovidos pelo nosso forum.

As lojas aderentes, estarão tambem presente com os seus respectivos Logotipos em todo o material promocional exclusivamente feito para divulgação do nosso evento a realizar no dia 09/09/2006 em dimensões inferiores aos dos nossos Sponsors. 
*As lojas Aderentes a nossa iniciativa passarão a ser lojas Recomendadas por REEFFORUM*

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá a todos

Passamos a informar que já temos a primeira loja aderente ao nosso Cartão de Membro, tendo já sido efectivado o pagamento de 200 para a nossa conta.

*ZOOCENTER*

----------


## ZOOCENTER

A ZOOCENTER congratula-se em aderir a esta iniciativa.
Disponibilizamo-nos desde já, e na medida do que nos for possivel para ajudar a concretizar esta iniciativa que sem dúvida é uma mais valia para o mundo da aquariofilia marinha em Portugal e especialmente para os membros deste forum.

Saudações

Nuno Santos

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá a todos, e em especial á equipe ZOOCENTER  :yb677:  ,

É com enorme satisfação que vejo a vossa adesão. Este apoio prestado ao RF, e a adesão ao Cartão RF é muito importante para toda a Aquariofilia Marinha Portuguesa, e sem dúvida para todos os membros e aderentes do Cartão RF. São com estes passos, que chegamos ao que todos queremos para a Aquariofilia Marinha em Portugal.


Á ZOOCENTER, um grande obrigado pelo apoio!  :SbOk2:

----------


## Luis Delgado

Parabéns à Zoocenter pela adesão!  :SbOk2:

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Parabens ZOOCENTER :yb677:   :SbOk:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :tutasla:

----------


## António Frazão

:Pracima:   :Palmas:  
Desde já muito obrigado à Zoocenter por este apoio.
Tenho pena não estar perto de mim, na zona de Lisboa. Acho que agora há um factor a ter em conta que é passar a frequentar mais as lojas que nos apoiam.
mais uma vez Obrigado zoocenter!

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas
não  posso dizer que agora vou ser cliente da zoocenter :yb665:   :yb665:  

porque já o sou a bastante tempo :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:  

mas posso dizer sem duvida que cada vez mais, vai ser um dos meus pontos de paragem  :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:  

grande Nuno :tutasla:   :tutasla:   :tutasla:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi pessoal.
Venho aqui dizer que a acção que a ZOOCENTER teve foi de louvar. :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  
Não sou cliente desta loja ,porque moro muito longe ,mas se mora-se mais perto de certeza que ia passar a se-lo.
Porque como membro desta familia chamada Reefforum que aqual as lojas também pretencem devia-mos ajudar mutuamente quando houver necessidade disto.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Obrigado Zoocenter :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo

Nova Loja Aderente

*SOHAL*

A Sohal e em nome de REEFFORUM o nosso obrigado pela adesão a nossa iniciativa.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas,
Não querendo estar a repetir, mas as mesmas palavras que dirigi á ZOOCENTER (neste comentário), não deixaram de ser iguais para a SOHAL!

Á SOHAL, um grande obrigado pelo apoio!  :SbOk2:

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Boas
João ( SOHAL )  :tutasla: 
É de louvar que as LOJAS DO PORTO são as primeiras a aderir e é de louvar este tipo de apoio.
Sem duvida que é de apoiar cada vez mais as lojas que nos apoiam.
Um abraço

----------


## Gil Miguel

Parabens e agradecimentos ás 2 Lojas pelo apoio .. e de Lisboa, nenhuma se chega á frente ????
 :Whistle:   :Whistle:   :Whistle:

----------


## Luis Delgado

Olá, as minhas felicitações para todas as lojas aderentes e que vierem a aderir, para depois não me estar sempre a repetir  :SbSourire:  

De facto, acho que as lojas aderentes terão um factor distintivo e preferencial para os nossos membros, em número cada vez maior.

Por outro lado, parece-me que a iniciativa também constitui um instrumento de aproximação e fidelização entre as lojas e os seus melhores clientes, presentes aqui no RF.

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas
Não quero de forma alguma deixar passar esta grande opurtunidade para dar os parabéns as lojas de aquariofilia da zona norte em serem as primeiras a dar o primeiro passo para um futuro que espero ser melhor para a aquariofilia marinha.
Obrigado Nuno e João

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros

Nova loja aderente ao cartão REEFFORUM

*SEAHORSESHOP.COM*

A Seahorseshop.com e em nome de REEFFORUM o nosso obrigado pela adesão a nossa iniciativa.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas,
Não queria estar a repetir, mas as mesmas palavras que dirigi á ZOOCENTER e á SOHAL (em comentários acima), não deixaram de ser iguais para á SEAHORSESHOP.COM!

Á SEAHORSESHOP.COM, um grande obrigado pelo apoio!  :SbOk2:

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas
Á SEAHORSESHOP.COM também não quero deixar de dar os parabéns pela sua iniciativa.

Obrigado

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo

Nova Loja Aderente

*REDFISH*



A REDFISH e em nome de REEFFORUM o nosso obrigado pela adesão a nossa iniciativa.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo

Nova Loja Aderente

*AQUARIOREEF*

A AQUARIOREEF e em nome de REEFFORUM o nosso obrigado pela adesão a nossa iniciativa.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá a todos

Recordamos a todos os membros a lista de lojas por zonas geográficas que actualmente já estabeleceram acordos com REEFFORUM no sentido de oferecer condições preferenciais aos membros de REEFFORUM. 

*Lojas aderentes na zona Norte do país*:

*EXOREEF*

*SOHAL*

*AQUATLÂNTICO*



*Lojas aderentes na zona Sul do país:*

*SEAHORSESHOP.COM*

*REDFISH*

*AQUARIOREEF*

*REEFDISCUS*

*AQUAREA*

----------


## João Castelo

Há lojas, por exemplo loja em Cascais que não digo o nome, mas que gostaria de ver aqui o seu nome incluido.

Seria uma mais valia para os membros do fórum e para a loja.

Fico à espera de ver o seu nome para aplaudir.

JC

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá a todos, e em especial ás novas lojas aderentes,
nunca é de mais dizer obrigado, por isso, venho mais uma vez agradecer este apoio.

As mesmas palavras que dirigi ás restantes lojas aderentes (em comentários acima), serão sem dúvida iguais para estas duas lojas!

Á REDFISH e á AQUARIOREEF, um grande obrigado pelo apoio!  :SbOk2:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo

Nova Loja Aderente

*REEFDISCUS*


A REEFDISCUS e em nome de REEFFORUM o nosso obrigado pela adesão a nossa iniciativa.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá a todos, e em especial á REEFDISCUS,
nunca é de mais dizer obrigado, por isso, venho mais uma vez agradecer este apoio.

As mesmas palavras que dirigi ás restantes lojas aderentes (em comentários acima), serão sem dúvida iguais para a REEFDISCUS!

Á REEFDISCUS, um grande obrigado pelo apoio!  :SbOk2:

----------


## João Castelo

> Há lojas  que gostaria de ver aqui o seu nome incluido.
> 
> Seria uma mais valia para os membros do fórum e para a loja.
> 
> Fico à espera de ver o seu nome para aplaudir.
> 
> JC


 :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo

Nova Loja Aderente

*AQUAREA*


A AQUAREA e em nome de REEFFORUM o nosso obrigado pela adesão a nossa iniciativa.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá a todos, e em especial á AQUAREA,
nunca é de mais dizer obrigado, por isso, venho mais uma vez agradecer este apoio.

As mesmas palavras que dirigi ás restantes lojas aderentes (em comentários acima), serão sem dúvida iguais para a AQUAREA!

Á AQUAREA, um grande obrigado pelo apoio!  :SbOk2:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

A partir de hoje temos mais uma loja aderente ao nosso cartão REEFFORUM

*EXOREEF*


A EXOREEF e em nome de REEFFORUM o nosso obrigado pela adesão a nossa iniciativa.

----------


## CORALSEA

Nos é que agradecemos a oportunidade  :SbOk:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Nova Loja Aderente

*AQUATLÂNTICO*


A *AQUATLÂNTICO* e em nome de REEFFORUM o nosso obrigado pela adesão a nossa iniciativa.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de companheiros

Nova Loja Aderente

*BUBBLES-SHOP*


A *BUBBLES-SHOP* e em nome de REEFFORUM o nosso obrigado pela adesão a nossa iniciativa.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de companheiros

Nova Loja Aderente

*PET4YOU*


A *PET4YOU* e em nome de REEFFORUM o nosso obrigado pela adesão a nossa iniciativa.

----------


## Cesar Pinto

tenho só uma duvida
como é que as lojas on line sem porta aberta ao publico conseguem confirmar quem é que realmente tem ou nao o cartao reefforum?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá César  :Olá: 

Apenas solicitamos o inicio de actividade aos membros neste caso. As empresas de "Loja fisica" não necessitam da apresentação deste comprovativo

Várias das situações por nós observadas, o inicio de actividade é em nome individual. Trata-se de um formalismo por nós exigido.

----------


## Cesar Pinto

nao julio a minha duvida nao é essa, o cartao dá 10% de desconto nas lojas aderentes certo?
como é que essas lojas conseguem confirmar se ( ex: eu ) tenho ou nao esse cartao, basta eu dizer que tenho ou existe alguma forma de se confirmar que sim?

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Benvindos e obrigada pela adesão ao cartão Reefforum.
Bons negocios
JC

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

A partir de hoje temos mais uma loja aderente ao nosso cartão REEFFORUM

*A ARCA DE NOÉ*


A ARCA DE NOÉ e em nome de REEFFORUM o nosso obrigado pela adesão a nossa iniciativa.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

A partir de hoje temos mais uma loja aderente ao nosso cartão REEFFORUM

*UNDERWATER*

A UNDERWATER e em nome de REEFFORUM o nosso obrigado pela adesão a nossa iniciativa.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo

Nova Loja Aderente

*AQUAPLANTE*

A AQUAPLANTE e em nome de REEFFORUM o nosso obrigado pela adesão a nossa iniciativa.

----------

